# Joe Quinn has died



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

For those of us who grew up reading and learning from Joe Quinn's genetics books, articles, and talks - it's a sad day. Joe died yesterday (Thursday 06/11/09) The note we got from his daughter said she was sure that her mom (Joe's wife) would appreciate any notes from those who've been touched by him in the hobby. The address is below

Mary Quinn
6145 15th Street
East Canton, Ohio 44730


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for letting us know, Frank. I am very sorry for the loss of this gentleman.

Terry


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a link with information on Mr. Quinn.
Mr. Joseph W. Quinn, 2000-International Federation Man of the Year
http://www.ifpigeon.com/quinn.html
Keith


----------

